# Остеохондроз, невралгия и другие заболевания



## ystos (26 Май 2011)

Моя информация будет касаться заболевания малоизвестного,и неизученного официальной медициной но которое в некоторых случаях имеет отношение к таким заболеваниям как остеохондроз и д.р.болезни.Может кого мое описание и заинтересует по сходности симтомов с его диагнозом.Описываю на основании личного опыта,своих соображений и сведений из медицинской литературы.Может кто сталкивался с анологичными случаями выздоровления в народной нетрадиционной медицине .Мед.дипломов и научных степеней у меня нет -так что если будут замечания пишите .
Читайте файл с текстом и рисунки после сообщения.


----------



## Asper (27 Май 2011)

..., а то ляпну не то (F. ...) и меня удалят с форума.


----------



## ystos (28 Май 2011)

Asper написал(а):


> ..., а то ляпну не то (F. ...) и меня удалят с форума.


А ты ляпай то и по теме,Чо тебя не устраивает, или есть другие обьяснения.Смотрю по форуму больные уже все возможные мед .процедуры прошли состояние ухудшается а им все массажи и гимнастики советуют.


----------



## ystos (12 Июн 2011)

Странно что никого не интересует  данная информация ведь у многих сходные симптомы и заболевание  их с каждым годом все более прогрессирует,и если это и есть сухая рожа то никакие массажи и прочие медицинские процедуры тут не подействуют.У меня родственница около 30 лет лечила шейный остеохондроз у врачей и результата -0-,а рожу пролечили и пошло на поправку.


----------



## ANDO (12 Июн 2011)

ystos написал(а):


> Странно что никого не интересует  данная информация ведь у многих сходные симптомы и заболевание  их с каждым годом все более прогрессирует,и если это и есть сухая рожа то никакие массажи и прочие медицинские процедуры тут не подействуют.У меня родственница около 30 лет лечила шейный остеохондроз у врачей и результата -0-,а рожу пролечили и пошло на поправку.


А как диагностировали и как лечили?


----------



## ystos (13 Июн 2011)

В смысле чо диагностировали остеохондроз или сухую рожу,Если рожу то там надо указать на точку где постоянное давящее ощущение(корень рожи) я примерно описал в файле,Тогда человек который заговаривает рожу,(тогда лечили заговором с выпаливанием)определяет ее опеделенным способом(из корня рожи исходит как бы некоторый вид энергии и она разбрасывает подожженные комочки пряжи лняной),вот тут то и сложность,мало кто из целителей может так сказать ее диагностировать,по рассказам  у некоторых больных от 1-3-и более часов идет поиск корня рожи.так как и сами больные  не знают чо это такое(приходят же с остеохондрозом,невралгией или головной болью)вот я и решил прояснить ситуацию по этому вопросу.


----------



## olyasmile (29 Июн 2011)

Точно - все беды от рожи!


----------



## ystos (1 Июл 2011)

Оно то конешно можно и посмеятся у кого не болит,А  если болит--- и от лекарств и массажей никакого толку-то тут можно и призадуматься-от того ли лечат.


----------



## ystos (8 Июл 2011)

А что скажут медики, неуж-то в ихней практике не встречались случаи когда нет серьезных нарушений в позвоночнике ,а больной испытывает постоянные, наростающие по времени болевые симптомы.Тем более что если обследовать население, то остеохондроз в той или иной степени встречается у большинства людей,но почему-то боли и расстройства присутствуют лиш у немногих больных,,при чем --это не чемпионы по тяжелой атлетики,или грузчики.,а обычные люди с нормальными физ.нагрузками,к тому же в довольно молодом возрасте.

И еще-- интересно было бы узнать какое процентное отношение -(улучшения самочувствия и выздоровлений), у конкретного врача,от общего колличества  пролечившихся больных.


----------



## ystos (7 Май 2012)

А если к примеру сравнить заболеваемость среди родственников-чтобы выяснить генетический фактор.Ведь некоторые люди и тяжести тягают и стрессов не меньше,и сидячей работы-но все же нет проблем с позвоночником


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а чего там сравнивать, о генетически детерменированой склонности к проблемам соеденительной ткани (хряща) уже давно известно...


Так по вашему выходит это наследственное,а если к примеру родственники никогда с позвоночником не страдали,хотя и тяжести тягали.А тут наследники за столы и компы сели и сразу -остеохондроз--и от чего бы ему взятся.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Май 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Так по вашему выходит это наследственное,а если к примеру родственники никогда с позвоночником не страдали,хотя и тяжести тягали.А тут наследники за столы и компы сели и сразу -остеохондроз--и от чего бы ему взятся.


вы не хотите, или не умеете слушать, ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО читаем вот тут


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а чего там сравнивать, о генетически детерменированой *склонности* к проблемам соеденительной ткани (хряща) уже давно известно...


----------



## ystos (8 Май 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Народ, пожалуйста, хватит оффтопить! Эта тема про связь разума и тела а не для выяснения личных отношений.


Ну так и и я об том же.Я о том что к примеру в Японии  -остеохондроз,довольно редкое заболевание ,хотя и стрессов и  сидения за компом там не меньше.Уж я не в курсе статистики по другим странам ,национальностям и народностям---- но было бы интересно.Тогда бы различные  версии  причин заболевания  типа стресса,нагрузок,питания могли бы прояснится.Если дело в генетике ,или вирусе то и лечение другое.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Май 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Ну так и и я об том же.Я о том что к примеру в Японии -остеохондроз,довольно редкое заболевание


 
это не правда, откуда у вас это мнение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2012)

> в Японии -остеохондроз,довольно редкое заболевание


Это вы где прочитали?


----------



## ystos (8 Май 2012)

Тут же на сайте.Одна  посетительница (не помню темы)Русская переехала в Японию,ей в России поставили диагноз  остеохондроз-а там пошла к врачам  ,а они  не в курсе чо это за заболевание и чем лечить его не знают.Ну она и пишет ,что этнические - японцы этим почти не страдают,а то бы думаю уже придумали какой нибудь  приборчик для лечения.

А что по этому поводу пишет медицинская статистика по другим народам и национальностям-интересно почитать. Если неправда -приведите  доводы,статистику--может у вас лечился кто из японцев.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Май 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Ну она и пишет ,что этнические - японцы этим почти не страдают


 
этим кроме русских (жителей СССР) никто не страдает))))))))))))))))


----------



## Olena (8 Май 2012)

А я думала, что остеохондроз - по сути возрастные изменения в позвоночнике (может, и неправильно?) ? Поэтому они есть у всех, только в разной степени (зависит и от нагрузок и от образа жизни и прочее....)


----------



## ystos (8 Май 2012)

Так ведь они у нее и не определили ничего-от того она и совета по лечению спрашивала.
Так выходит это только в бывшем СССР на остеохондрозе зарабатывают 
Ну а что об  симптомах "остеохондроза"пишут к примеру  в японсой медицине,я не говорю о применениии китайской -тем- было бы заболевание они сразу  иголочками наколют -долго думать  и исследовать не будут,было бы на чом заработать.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Май 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Так выходит это только в бывшем СССР на остеохондрозе зарабатывают
> .


 
да все верно, у буржуев зарабатывают на дорсалгиях )))))))))))


----------



## ystos (8 Май 2012)

Возрастное изменение--почитайте форум ,о установленном диагнозе у больных и в 16-18-20 лет.Но встречаются бабушки и дедушки и в 80 лет. которые и не в курсе чо это такое когда болит спина.


----------



## ystos (8 Май 2012)

Ну а все-же ---встречались ли японцы с дорсалгией и остеохондрозом.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Май 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Ну а все-же ---встречались ли японцы с дорсалгией и остеохондрозом.


с дорсалгией валом с остеохондрозом ни одного.


----------



## ystos (8 Май 2012)

Ведь если бы эти заболевания у них были распостранены то они наверняка бы уже засветились в каких нибудь росийских,израильских,или западных клиниках.

И чем же тогда в Японии лечат дорсалгию.Если уж к российским медикам едут.Думаю в Японии качество медицины не хуже.,смотря по остальным отраслям науки.


----------



## Olena (8 Май 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> И чем же тогда в Японии лечат дорсалгию.


Тем же, чем у нас остеохондроз ...?


----------



## ystos (10 Май 2012)

Как- то все уклончиво и неопределенно--японцев пишут валом,а поконкретнее можно и какие диагнозы преобладают.,И за каким таким лечением едут в Россию ,если из России едут лечится на Запад или в Израиль.Неужто в Японии и оборудование и врачи хуже.


----------



## ystos (10 Май 2012)

Olena написал(а):


> Тем же, чем у нас остеохондроз ...?


Так с лечением остеохондроза  -пока  ничего не ясно смотря по отзывам на форуме.


----------



## Olena (10 Май 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Так с лечением остеохондроза  -пока  ничего не ясно смотря по отзывам на форуме.


И, видимо, такая ситуация везде в мире   - кто-то "туда" едет за лечением, а кто-то - наоборот: "оттуда" - "сюда"


----------



## Ольга . (10 Май 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Так с лечением остеохондроза -пока ничего не ясно смотря по отзывам на форуме.


*ystos,* а Вы эту тему не читали? -  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4887/#post-51674. Там много комментариев врачей о "природе" и "лечении" остеохондроза. Возможно, в ней Вы найдете ответы на Ваши вопросы.


----------



## ystos (10 Май 2012)

Olena написал(а):


> И, видимо, такая ситуация везде в мире  - кто-то "туда" едет за лечением, а кто-то - наоборот: "оттуда" - "сюда"


Так это ж и интересно кто зачем куда.и почем ездит-вот почитал по ссылке,лечит остеохондроз-а поехала к бабке (диски повыскакивали)и что интересно 2 года не жаловалась,а что ж после этого к бабке не поехала --а по врачам пошла.
По поводу остеохондроза -это ясно что под этим заболеванием могут скрыватся десятка два мед.диагнозов -и если следовать логике то по методу исключения надо,по мере лечения исключать по одному неподтвердившемуся диагнозу ,чтобы определить нужный,а тут может оказатся что медики такого заболевания не могут вылечить

.Итог - а стоит ли напрягатся в поиске врача,тратя при этом кучу денег,времени и спокойствия.

По моим наблюдениям больной остеохондрозом после 5-10 лет таких поисков ,наконец примиряется с заболеванием ,и немного приспособившись к такому состоянию потихоньку продолжает жить и не обращать внимания на боли,но время от времени посещая доктора для успокоения ума.и получения больничного листа.
Вот пример из темы" Об истинных причинах болей в спине" откуда были перенесены эти сообщения.Парню из Италии надоели походы по больницам,прочитал статью что  причина в психосоматике,а проще  говоря  наплевал на диагнозы  .не обращает внимание на боли и потихоньку проживает,а куда ж ему деватся,коли никто из медиков вылечить не может.


----------



## ystos (25 Июн 2012)

evavakina написал(а):


> хорошо, ystos, а вы как думаете? в чем причина?


Я вам уже писал о причине.Как ни странно но когда у меня в прошлом болело подобно вашим симптомам --у меня возникала мысль об осколке от кости,даже мерещились какие то кусочки кости на снимках.так как боль была колюще- пронизывающей и ощущение чего-то постороннего от тела.производящего боль.
Если сравнить боль  к примеру от ушибленного пальца или сустава то там ощущение боли совсем другое ,хотя и есть очаг воспаления.К тому же боль от ушиба постепенно уменьшающаяся  по времени.А  вслучае   того заболевания которое я описывал,боль стойкая  и наростающая со временем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Я вам уже писал о причине.


 И нам интересно. Нам расскажите ваше мнение.


----------



## ystos (25 Июн 2012)

Это --сухое рожистое воспаление.В месте очага(корня)рожи при развитии и возникает--ощущение колющей пронизывающей боли (ощущение забитого гвоздя) ну и прочие блуждающие боли.Заболевание довольно опасное и коварное--если о нем до сих пор ничего не было написано.
Возникновение заболевания -в основном от травмы,ушиба,удара,может быть и не очень сильного.[/quote]


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2012)

!!!!!!!
Пошел искать!


----------



## ystos (26 Июн 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> !!!!!!!
> Пошел искать!


А вы его нигде не найдете --описано в справочниках -обычное рожистое воспаление(красная наружная рожа)А о сухом внутреннем рожистом воспалении ничего не написано(это  можно сказать одна из разновидностей обычной рожи) -его никто не исследовал до сих пор--хотя  известно оно еще с древних времен.
Оно относится к вирусам-но не обычным-подстраивается под клетки организма и тканей,не выделяет в кровь никаких токсинов  или клеток вируса имеет периодичность развития(периодические обострения)в начальном периоде с длительными  безболезненными перерывами.

К примеру  место после ушиба  через 3-4 месяца начинает  ощущатся некоторая скованность,слабая ноющая боль(на погоду.на  сквозняк.от физ нагрузок)через несколько дней она стихает и может появлятся через 1-2-3 месяца поначалу.Через  несколько лет развития такого очага (в зависимости от организма больного)боль становится почти постоянной  в месте очага и возникает ощущение забитого гвоздя(соответственно в этом же месте происходит и поражение  близлежащих тканей,костей  что и вызывает их различные патологии)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Июн 2012)

что-то я не понял...


----------



## ystos (26 Июн 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> что-то я не понял...


И что именно не понятно.


----------



## Xenie (26 Июн 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> А вы его нигде не найдете --описано в справочниках -обычное рожистое воспаление(красная наружная рожа)А о сухом внутреннем рожистом воспалении ничего не написано(это можно сказать одна из разновидностей обычной рожи) -его никто не исследовал до сих пор--хотя известно оно еще с древних времен.
> Оно относится к вирусам-но не обычным-подстраивается под клетки организма и тканей,не выделяет в кровь никаких токсинов или клеток вируса имеет периодичность развития(периодические обострения)в начальном периоде с длительными безболезненными перерывами.
> 
> К примеру место после ушиба через 3-4 месяца начинает ощущатся некоторая скованность,слабая ноющая боль(на погоду.на сквозняк.от физ нагрузок)через несколько дней она стихает и может появлятся через 1-2-3 месяца поначалу.Через несколько лет развития такого очага (в зависимости от организма больного)боль становится почти постоянной в месте очага и возникает ощущение забитого гвоздя(соответственно в этом же месте происходит и поражение близлежащих тканей,костей что и вызывает их различные патологии)


Бред полный!!!


----------



## ystos (26 Июн 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> Бред полный!!!


Нет  не бред-нельзя так говорить не зная рассматриваемого предмета или может вы специалист в в нетрадиц.и традиц .медицине.Я в курсе о чем пишу ,так как ощущал это заболевание на собственном теле.Если это "бред"то что же тогда те диагнозы и лечение которое проводили  evevakinoi(автору этой темы) и которые себя не оправдали,и до сих пор нет никакого  определенного диагноза ее болям.
Может быть вы сами хотите предложить чо-то толковое.


----------



## Xenie (26 Июн 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Нет не бред-нельзя так говорить не зная рассматриваемого предмета или может вы специалист в в нетрадиц.и традиц .медицине.Я в курсе о чем пишу ,так как ощущал это заболевание на собственном теле.Если это "бред"то что же тогда те диагнозы и лечение которое проводили evevakinoi(автору этой темы) и которые себя не оправдали,и до сих пор нет никакого определенного диагноза ее болям.
> Может быть вы сами хотите предложить чо-то толковое.


Да я врач и имею знания в традиционной медицине 
 А как Вы узнали о никому неизвестном заболевании?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2012)

Что не смог я найти такое заболевание. Дайте ссылочку.
Вот и непонятно.


----------



## ystos (27 Июн 2012)

Лет 12 назад приболел немного(с трудом передвигался из-за различных болей)врачи толком ничего не могли сказать,то ли остеохондроз,то ли невралгия,то ли ВСД    ,но как то полечился народным способом от  этого сухого рожистого воспалния--смотрю полегчало и боли постепенно ослабевают  .Если бы сильно не запускал заболевание то и восстановление быстрее бы прошло.
Так я пишу что вы нигде не найдете описания о этом заболевании. есть только упоминание в о нем в народной медицине в словесных заговорах от рожистого воспаления(рожа красная,белая,СУХАЯ и т.д.)Я вылаживал на форуме файл с моим личным описанием этого заболевания и его симптомов --но его удалил модератор.
А так само по себе это заболевание не исчезнет,могут быть периоды ослабления симптомов но затем снова активизация.
Сухое рожистое воспаление--могут  связывать и с вирусом герпеса и Эпштейн-Бара и лишай,волчанка и д.р.но это не они.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2012)

Ясно.
А как вы думаете почему врачи такие глупые , чо не нашли такую болезнь?


----------



## Ольга . (27 Июн 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Я вылаживал на форуме файл с моим личным описанием этого заболевания и его симптомов --но его удалил модератор.


Здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2518/page-25#post-65621 - удалил.
А здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6084/ -  пока нет.


----------



## ystos (27 Июн 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ясно.
> А как вы думаете почему врачи такие глупые , чо не нашли такую болезнь?


Не глупые --некоторых больных они и сами отправляли лечится к  знахарке,так как не могли определить ни диагноза ни чем лечить,вот только почему они не  заинтересовались  что происходило с больными после лечения,и собственно от чего лечили--может  лень ,утвердившееся самомнение и научное мнение по поводу такого лечения.
Ведь не секрет что даже обычное наружное рожистое воспаление--врачи с трудом могут снять  антибиотиками и по большей части сами советуют искать народного целителя,а что уж говорить о таком заболевании как внутреннее сухое рожистое воспаление--и среди знахарей о нем почти никто не знает ,если до сих пор не даже упоминания ни на сайтах ни в статьях.

К тому же этот вирус не обнаруживается анализами крови.снимками. ну просто из разряда  фентези.


Вообще-то можно обнаружить или выделить вирус но этим надо занятся серьезно и к тому же надо знать в каком направлении искать--- и затем станет вопрос  чем же его лечить.Может через несколько лет и  обнаружат что-то подобное--тем более что оно касается многих  неврологических  заболеваний.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2012)

Хорошо, но откуда знахарки знают про вирус, они что знали что вирус причина рожистого?
Почему вы решили что это "сухое рожистое", а не миофасциальный синдром?
Это как рефлексотерапия.
Например, рефлексотерапия при язве жулудка.
Да не разбирались китайцы есть у пациента язва или нет, не делали они гастроскопии им и не ставили такие диагнозы.
Все смешалось в "голове" у Обломова


----------



## Xenie (27 Июн 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Ведь не секрет что даже обычное наружное рожистое воспаление--врачи с трудом могут снять антибиотиками и по большей части сами советуют искать народного целителя,а что уж говорить о таком заболевании как внутреннее сухое рожистое воспаление--и среди знахарей о нем почти никто не знает ,если до сих пор не даже упоминания ни на сайтах ни в статьях.


 
Да, мне тоже пациенты рассказывали, что рожу лечат красной тряпкой!  То есть, если болит голова от "сухой рожи", то нужно на голову повязать красный платок, а если шея, то на голову....
Видимо, у "красной шапочки" никогда не было данного заболевания. И у пионеров, никогда не болела шея... 



ystos написал(а):


> К тому же этот вирус не обнаруживается анализами крови.снимками. ну просто из разряда фентези.
> Вообще-то можно обнаружить или выделить вирус но этим надо занятся серьезно и к тому же надо знать в каком направлении искать--- и затем станет вопрос чем же его лечить.Может через несколько лет и обнаружат что-то подобное--тем более что оно касается многих неврологических заболеваний.


 
   В сентябре защищаю диссертацию по кардиологии.... Видимо, следующую буду защищать по поиску неизвестного вируса. Спасибо за "тему".


----------



## ystos (27 Июн 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> Да, мне тоже пациенты рассказывали, что рожу лечат красной тряпкой!  То есть, если болит голова от "сухой рожи", то нужно на голову повязать красный платок, а если шея, то на голову....
> Видимо, у "красной шапочки" никогда не было данного заболевания. И у пионеров, никогда не болела шея...
> 
> 
> ...


Ну так может это у вас пока не было рожистого воспаления--тогда можно было бы посмотреть какими тряпками бы вы обматывались или на какую тему дисертации писали.


----------



## Xenie (27 Июн 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Ну так может это у вас пока не было рожистого воспаления


 
Нет и не будет!!!


----------



## ystos (27 Июн 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хорошо, но откуда знахарки знают про вирус, они что знали что вирус причина рожистого?
> Почему вы решили что это "сухое рожистое", а не миофасциальный синдром?
> Это как рефлексотерапия.
> Например, рефлексотерапия при язве жулудка.
> ...


Ну так после лечения от этого заболевания-боли и симптомы пошли на спад, смотря на свои участки тела --замечал  потерю мышечной массы(усыхание)отсюда и название --сухая--сушит тело.Как ни странно о проявлении рожи у животных написано более подробно(свиней).Там же написано и о различных типах вируса 3-типа.Один тип имеет вид  клубка с расходящимися нитевидными отростками  в виде выстроившихся в цепочку клеток вируса.--вот примерно такого типа  и сухое рожистое вопаление и различные  боли в отдаленных от очага заболевания отделах тела.
Кроме того такие симптомы как подергивание,спазмы мышц,ощущение чего то ползающего или ворушащегося под кожей(мурашки как разряд электротока-идут от очага вдоль по этим цепочкам)
Ну вот после лечения все симптомы пошли на спад  и через некоторое время вовсе исчезли.

Целители тоже медицину изучают и о вирусах в курсе.А при диагностике они не вирус определяют-- а очаг -корень заболевания(рожи)  -место ушиба к примеру.Там же и находится скопление этого вируса.Затем происходит  как бы подрезание этого корня (рожи)по подобию растения --и собственно заболевание перестает развиватся и ткани постепенно востанавливаются.



Xenie написал(а):


> Нет и не будет!!!


А чо вы так взволновались,ведь по вашему мнению такого заболевания не существует,или будущие кандидаты в медицину -- болеют суевериями.


----------



## Xenie (27 Июн 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Целители тоже медицину изучают и о вирусах в курсе.А при диагностике они не вирус определяют-- а очаг -корень заболевания(рожи) -место ушиба к примеру.Там же и находится скопление этого вируса.Затем происходит как бы подрезание этого корня (рожи)по подобию растения --и собственно заболевание перестает развиватся и ткани постепенно востанавливаются.


 
А с вирусом что происходит!?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Июн 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> Да, мне тоже пациенты рассказывали, что рожу лечат красной тряпкой!


 Он врал, как думаете?


----------



## Xenie (27 Июн 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> он врал, как думаете?


Кто?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2012)

Все, больше сил нет.
Брошу медицину , пойду в целительтво.
Прадед  у меня шаман, дед целитель, отец спины правил, так что сойду не за врача, а за экстрасенса


----------



## Xenie (27 Июн 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все, больше сил нет.
> Брошу медицину , пойду в целительтво.
> Прадед у меня шаман, дед целитель, отец спины правил, так что сойду не за врача, а за экстрасенса


Ну да... как раз через пять лет. Вы же на море собирались жить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2012)

Точно, возвращаюсь завтра на работу, а через 5 лет, радость. Экстрасенсорика!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Июн 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> кто?


Ну больной конечно же, который вам о красной тряпке поведал))))))))))


----------



## Xenie (27 Июн 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ну больной конечно же, который вам о красной тряпке поведал))))))))))


 
Не знаю... Но когда заболевали, то почему-то вспоминали не о красной тряпке и синей бумаги, а о том, что нужно вызвать врача на дом... 
И лечились стандартной терапией.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2012)

Про красную тряпку и я знаю. Народный метод.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июн 2012)

При рожистом воспалении важен лимфодренаж.
Накину красную тряпочку на голову, выведу на поле с коровками и попрошу побродить по травке, как коровки начнут гоняться, придется много побегать- это лучший лимфодренаж. Да еще и стресс терапия , точно поможет.
Пожалуй и с сухой "рожей" можно помочь так же, поскольку динамические нагрузки полезны для мышц.


----------



## ystos (2 Июл 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> А с вирусом что происходит!?


Такие коментарии не похожи на светил медицины--сами выдумали красную тряпку--и  насмехаются как школьники.
Вам бы диссертацию писать о применении тряпок в медицине--для остановки кровотечений и защиты ран--белая тряпка  бинт.Марлевая тряпка -повязка на лице против тех же ВИРУСОВ,тряпка с колючками--различные ипликаторы(при остеохондрозе)Половая тряка--санитарная уборка--борьба с теми же вирусами,микроорганизмами и грязью,Тряпками человек защищается от  окружающей среды-холод,ветер,солнце.Модные тряпки использует для привлечения особей противоположного пола и т.д.так что тряпка-универсальное средство в медицине.
Собственно тряпка не основное при лечении рожистого воспаления--основное кто лечит и чо при этом говорит.
А воздействие идет не на вирус -а на  энергетическую сущность рожистого воспаления--так как это не только скопление вируса -но и некий организм подобный растению.


----------



## ystos (2 Июл 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> Не знаю... Но когда заболевали, то почему-то вспоминали не о красной тряпке и синей бумаги, а о том, что нужно вызвать врача на дом...
> И лечились стандартной терапией.


Так  проводят лечение---т.е снимают воспаление и обострение рожистого воспаления-но во многих случаях после лечения медикаментами оно снова появляется.Особенностью этого заболевания --что оно имеет периодичность активности и обострений--от 1-3 месяцев до 1 и нескольких лет ремиссии без каких либо обострений.
Так примерно и остеохондроз лечат -началось обострение--месяц процедур,массажей --а там смотриш и началось снижение акивности--а думают что массажи помогли.



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Он врал, как думаете?


А смысл какой мне врать--или может вы обьясните что со мной происходило.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хорошо, но откуда знахарки знают про вирус, они что знали что вирус причина рожистого?
> Почему вы решили что это "сухое рожистое", а не миофасциальный синдром?
> Это как рефлексотерапия.
> Например, рефлексотерапия при язве жулудка.
> ...


Ну предположим -что это миофасцеальный синдром--чем бы я его лечил,сколько анализов,процедур и денег было бы затрачено-чтобы затем услышать что такой синдром вылечить нельзя или услышать от другого"спеца"что это может синдром позвоночной артерии--и пошли процедуры по новой--Это что то получится наподобие синдрома --в теме про Канадского хиропрактика.--интересно чем закончилась его история.

А так все просто,быстро и незатратно--пролечил сухое рожистое воспаление--без снимков,без анализов и поездок к кандидатам--и основное ---что результат есть.А то думаю миофасциальный синдром пришлось бы долго и нерезультатно лечить.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Июл 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> Кто?


Ну, тот кто рассказывал о красной тряпке и роже...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Июл 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> А смысл какой мне врать--или может вы обьясните что со мной происходило.


Да я не о вас, я о больных коллеги, которые ей рассказывали о лечении тряпкой сетчатого лимфангита.


----------



## ystos (3 Июл 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Да я не о вас, я о больных коллеги, которые ей рассказывали о лечении тряпкой сетчатого лимфангита.


Я думаю-- она имела в виду  использование красной материи при лечении рожистого воспаления


----------



## Xenie (5 Июл 2012)

Врaч пaциенту: 
- У меня для вaс 2 новости - хорошaя и плохaя с кaкой нaчaть? 
- Дaвaйте с хорошей. 
- Ну, этот вирус мы нaзовем вaшим именем


----------



## ystos (6 Июл 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> Врaч пaциенту:
> - У меня для вaс 2 новости - хорошaя и плохaя с кaкой нaчaть?
> - Дaвaйте с хорошей.
> - Ну, этот вирус мы нaзовем вaшим именем


Так у него уже есть название--так что это уже не новость.


----------



## ystos (9 Июл 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ясно.
> А как вы думаете почему врачи такие глупые , чо не нашли такую болезнь?


А как вы думаете почему врачи не обращают внимания на мою информацию,примерно то же происходит-и с выздоровевшими больными,и с заболеванием от которого они избавились.

У врачей своя фишка--в лечении остеохондроза и прочего--это их зароботок  к ним приходят люди,(остеохондроз можно лечить десятками лет  взимая плату за каждый курс )И что им до того заболевания которое они не в состоянии лечить,К примеру не получилось  с одним пациентом--так уже за ним записана сотня других.Еще одна причина- лень подумать и ожидание признания и разработок где то сверху или из за границы.
Ведь по сути никто не изучает действие на заболевание той же красной тряпки--хотя найдутся сотни больных свидетелей  которых эта  тряпка избавила от заболевания.Но думаю едва ли найдется и десяток больных которых--  массажи и методики избавили от остеохондроза и болей.

Что уж говорить о врачах когда сами больные --им описываеш симптомы. котороые ощущал на себе(подобные их болям) пишеш о причинах их болей и заболевании,а они мало того что обзывают нехорошими словами еще и  блокируют получение сообщений  на эту тему.И при этом так жалосливо описывают свои страдания--и чем же это можно обьяснить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2012)

> врачи не обращают внимания на мою информацию,


Так дайте информацию.


----------



## ystos (10 Июл 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так дайте информацию.


Ну так информация - описание заболевания на первой странице или вас что то другое интересует.

Это я написал к вопросу-- о глупых врачах--мало кто обращает внимание на  истории продолжения болезни.того же остеохондроза.Случаи,  выздоровления больных,отчего  выздоровели чем лечились.  Я вот смотрю на  историю моей родственицы--лет 25-30 лечилась от остеохондроза,болей и онемений ,---другой тетеньки которой "выпавшие диски" вправляли--на сегодняшний день  после лечения от сухого рожистого воспаления--заметное улучшение,к врачам не ходят--но что интересно они никак не связывают эти улучшения с лечением рожи--как будто забыли от чего лечились(хотя другого лечения не проводили)хотя по моим наблюдениям  от этого заболевания  ,  в районе где я проживаю пролечилось множество больных у одной бабушки.(покойной)И привозили к ней больных даже на скорой помощи и врачи даже сами направляли  и некоторые  лечились у нее.  И чем же можно  обяснить такое невнимание к случаям  выздоровления больных.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2012)

А почему вы считаете себя умным пациентом?
Потому, что придумали новое заболевание?


----------



## ystos (10 Июл 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А почему вы считаете себя умным пациентом?
> Потому, что придумали новое заболевание?


Я его не придумывал--оно и так существует,Я  описал его симптомы и причины возникновения,а существует оно из давних времен как и любое другое заболевание.Но время от времени  кто нибудь  и и раскрывает  причины и возбудителя заболевания --так было со всеми известными заболеваниями и вирусами.

А что собственно вас не устраивает в моем описании этого заболевания.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2012)

То, что этого заболевания нет.
А пока вы готовитесь к нобелевке, почитайте про миофасциальный синдром.
И ещё вопрос, просто хочется понять ход чужих мыслей, почему рожа?
Почему не склероз, миозит, напрязит и что-то другое, а именно рожа?


----------



## ystos (10 Июл 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То, что этого заболевания нет.
> А пока вы готовитесь к нобелевке, почитайте про миофасциальный синдром.
> И ещё вопрос, просто хочется понять ход чужих мыслей, почему рожа?
> Почему не склероз, миозит, напрязит и что-то другое, а именно рожа?


Рожа потому что --лечение именно от сухого рожистого воспаления сняло те боли и расстройства которые были у меня  и которые я описал.Рожа --очаговое заболевание ,одной из причин возникновения (как описано в мед справ.--является травма,ушиб,стресс.)Все те блуждающие боли ,жжения,онемения,покалывания,спазмы и прочее--вполне можно обьяснить  разрастанием очага и клеток рожи---и поражение близлежащих тканей и вызывает склерозирование и напрязитирование и прочее и другое повреждение.По поводу миофасциального  синдрома я писал в предыдущих сообщениях.
К тому же рожа довольно загадочное заболевание и труднолечимое с использованием медикаментов и в то же время  лечимое довольно загадочным образом народными способом.
А кто вам сказал что такого заболевания нет --вы что занимались его изучением или исследованием ,чтобы что то утверждать надо быть хотя бы в курсе .Ведь и остеохондроза -как заболевания нет ,и все же диагнозы с таким названием продолжают ставить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2012)

Вы хоть читаете, вами написанное.
Рожа, потому что я лечил рожу!
Вылечить эту рожу можно только народными способами!
Вот тут и собака зарыта, народная медицина если и содержала полезное то это было воздействие природными или преформированными средствами+грубая психотерапия.
Вот и определение того чем вы занимаетесь, грубая народная психотерапия.
Причем чем грубее народ, тем больше таких "психотерапевтов"

Делайте что хотите, переубедить экcтрасенса никогда не удастся, поэтому и разговор бесполезен, но повторюсь, на онкологию не переходите.


----------



## ystos (10 Июл 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы хоть читаете, вами написанное.
> Рожа, потому что я лечил рожу!
> Вылечить эту рожк можно только народными способами!
> Вот тут и собака зарыта, народная медицина если и содержала полезное то это было воздействие природными или преформированными средствами+грубая психотерапия.
> ...


 
А разве мануальная терапия вышла не из народных способов массажа и вправления суставов --те ми же ветхозаветными костоправами,И фармацевтика по большей степени черпала свои  достижения из народных лекарств и растений.И давно ли  современная медицина вышла из народа --всего лиш каких то 100-200 лет назад и то смотря где.
Ну пожалуста --можете попробовать лечить рожу  антибиотиками--кто вам не дает.Я просто сравниваю затраты и результат - обоих лечений- пока что народный способ выигрывает.
Скажете что сколько людей попадают в больницы после неправильного лечения рожи нар. спос.Но может и лечение было неправильным.Но не меньше больных вылечиваются от рожи -народными способами-- после  неудачного лечения в больницах.

Вы как нибудь поинтересуйтесь у людей --была ли у кого рожа и чем он вылечился.

А кто тут экстрасенс -- и где же тут грубая народная психотерапия.Это если бы я сказал что лечу остеохондроз по какой нибудь методике и затем вежливой манерой общения и обходительным поведением  -создавал у больных  эффект  выздоровления(плацебо)немного помассировав  мышцы.за определенную плату---вот это  выгодная психотерапия и  зарабатывание имиджа медика.
А я всего лиш описал  свои боли  и симптомы  и назвал заболевание их вызывающее и предположил на основании наблюдений и размышлений  на связи этого заболевания с  мед. диагнозами.и назвал способ лечения которым я избавился от этого заболевания---а уж кому и от чего лечится пусть сами смотрят.Может кому миофасцеальный синдром нравится --от которого как я прочел  мало кто вылечился,если он вообще" лечится."


----------



## Gala_Il (10 Июл 2012)

Ystos, скажите всё-таки, я не поняла, диагноз "сухая рожа" вам поставил некий народный целитель, и вы теперь делитесь своим мнением? Или, наоборот, это вы диагностируете "на основании личного опыта,своих соображений и сведений из медицинской литературы" и исцеляете болезнь, которую САМИ назвали "сухой рожей"? Либо в народной нетрадиционной медицине существует диагноз "сухая рожа" и соответствующие народные средства излечения, а Вы пытаетесь донести сведения до представителей традиционной медицины?


----------



## дрон43 (10 Июл 2012)

Сухая рожа, сырая рожа, просто рожа... Топикстартеру респект и уважуха. ппц.


----------



## ystos (11 Июл 2012)

Gala_Il написал(а):


> Ystos, скажите всё-таки, я не поняла, диагноз "сухая рожа" вам поставил некий народный целитель, и вы теперь делитесь своим мнением? Или, наоборот, это вы диагностируете "на основании личного опыта,своих соображений и сведений из медицинской литературы" и исцеляете болезнь, которую САМИ назвали "сухой рожей"? Либо в народной нетрадиционной медицине существует диагноз "сухая рожа" и соответствующие народные средства излечения, а Вы пытаетесь донести сведения до представителей традиционной медицины?


Так есть в народной  -старой медицине такое заболевание как- сухая рожа--одна из разновидностей рожистого воспаления---лечится она тем же народным способом что и обычное рожистое воспаление.Это не я придумал--это название упоминается в словесных заговорах от рожи.(рожа белая,синяя,сухая,гнойная,колючая,костяная(т.е очаг расположен на кости)ну и т.д.   Диагноз не поставил целитель-- а определил(по моей жалобе на болевые точки) довольно необычным способом,а так  бы может до сих пор от остеохондроза и невралгий  лечился  бы..А затем уже по своим ощущениям и симптомам  сделал описание.   Вообще-то  сведения нужны больным а не врачам.Врачи заняты своей специализацией--и не думаю что это их заинтересует,  смотря по их отзывам.    Ну а кому надоело ходить по врачам,или сомневается в поставленных диагнозах --то может и заинтересуется.


----------



## дрон43 (11 Июл 2012)

Рожа белая-личность предпочитающая не загарать.
Рожа колючая-лицо мужского пола,редко пользующийся бритвой.
Рожа синяя-в основном тоже лицо мужского пола,редко пользующийся бритвой,предпочитая ей пару тройку стаканов портвейна и жидкостям подобным.
Рожа гнойная-читать выше,плюс обладающий признаками хронического сифилиса..
Юстос,извини.


----------



## ystos (11 Июл 2012)

дрон43 написал(а):


> Рожа белая-личность предпочитающая не загарать.
> Рожа колючая-лицо мужского пола,редко пользующийся бритвой.
> Рожа синяя-в основном тоже лицо мужского пола,редко пользующийся бритвой,предпочитая ей пару тройку стаканов портвейна и жидкостям подобным.
> Рожа гнойная-читать выше,плюс обладающий признаками хронического сифилиса..
> Юстос,извини.


Вообще--то  извиняется тот кто ВИНОВАТ.Так что уж смотри сам  -подбиратель синонимов.


----------



## Gala_Il (11 Июл 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Вообще--то извиняется тот кто ВИНОВАТ.Так что уж смотри сам -подбиратель синонимов.


По-моему, Дрон43 сделал неплохую подборку определений !



ystos написал(а):


> Так есть в народной -старой медицине такое заболевание как- сухая рожа... Вообще-то сведения нужны больным а не врачам.Врачи заняты своей специализацией--и не думаю что это их заинтересует, смотря по их отзывам. Ну а кому надоело ходить по врачам,или сомневается в поставленных диагнозах --то может и заинтересуется.


Да, безусловно, есть "народная медицина", есть целители, но и шарлатаны тоже есть (и не только в "народной медицине"). Не думаю, что врачи категорически отрицают существование "неизвестных болезней", неизвестных методик лечения. Но, практикуя  в официальных мед.учреждениях, разве имеют они право использовать неопробованные методы?  Да и не хотела бы я, чтобы врач проверял на мне и доказывал их либо действенность, либо неэффективность. От официального доктора я жду официально допущенных методик, соблюдения принципа "не навреди".  Обращаясь к "народному лекарю" за исцелением, я иду на риск из-за неопределённости и неподконтрольности лечения. Я думаю, в современном мире не только врачи, но и пациенты доверяют, в первую очередь, доказательной медицине.
Ваше описание "сухой рожи", наверно, не очень убедительно, с точки зрения медицины, и не удалось заразить своей верой врачей, хотя не мне судить - я пациент, а не медик.
А из истории известно, что не был прав Фома в своём неверии  .


----------



## ystos (12 Июл 2012)

Gala_Il написал(а):


> По-моему, Дрон43 сделал неплохую подборку определений !
> 
> 
> Да, безусловно, есть "народная медицина", есть целители, но и шарлатаны тоже есть (и не только в "народной медицине"). Не думаю, что врачи категорически отрицают существование "неизвестных болезней", неизвестных методик лечения. Но, практикуя в официальных мед.учреждениях, разве имеют они право использовать неопробованные методы? Да и не хотела бы я, чтобы врач проверял на мне и доказывал их либо действенность, либо неэффективность. От официального доктора я жду официально допущенных методик, соблюдения принципа "не навреди". Обращаясь к "народному лекарю" за исцелением, я иду на риск из-за неопределённости и неподконтрольности лечения. Я думаю, в современном мире не только врачи, но и пациенты доверяют, в первую очередь, доказательной медицине.
> ...


Чо то  у вас слишком сложно---чем может повредить лечение рожистого воспаления  словесным заговором -это действие не более 5 минут  даже не прикасаясь к одетому пациенту--максимум таких сеансов 3 шт.И при этом за символическую плату.Вот  про Фому вы не напрасно вспомнили  ибо в этом деле вера имеет определенное действие.

А вот мануальная терапия,хирургическое вмешательство весьма  сомнительные  по своим последствиям процедуры--смотря по рассказам больных на этом форуме.И где же тут доказательная медицина--если даже после этих медицинских  процедур и манипуляций никто не гарантирует вам  положительного результата.

К тому же к каким выводам и результатам должен был бы я прийти если лечение от поставленого мне диагноза остеохондроза ,невралгий,и прочего не приносило никакого результата несмотря на доказательную медицину  и "опыт"врачей ,и в то же время после  простого лечения от  сухого рожистого воспаления--результаты очевидны.

И чем к примеру врач может обьяснить  появление боли в тканях спустя некоторое время после ушиба(хотя до этого в предыдущее время болей в этом месте не было)Боль усиливающаяся по времени,с наростающими болевыми симптомами,онемения,скованности,спазмов мышц,жжения и прочего.Это  выходит  жил не тужил --и тут ни с того ни с сего -бац тебе-и остеохондроз с невралгией прицепился.-чо-то тут какая-то нестыковка происходит.Вот в этих то диагнозах врачей я и засомневался не могу же я  доверится врачу -когда и факты и душевное ощущение подсказывает что это не так.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июл 2012)

Душевное ощущение, вот и нашли определение вашим пониманиям. И хорошо, если вы душой ощущаете, что можете помочь людям с такими душевными ощущениями, так помогайте.
Именно такие пациенты и занимают много времени у врачей, именно у таких пациентов обычная терапия неэффективна, именно с такими пациентами все время что- то происходит.
К сожалению врачи не умеют работать с такими пациентами ( имхо), мы начинаем лечить спину, хотя надо воздействовать вербально-словесно, пять минут психотерапии-заговора и все прошло у пациента.
Пациент, приходящий к неврологу с болью, может получить только соответствующее лечение, которому врач обучен. И если у нас это всем знакомый набор процедур, заграница пошла чуть дальше, она сразу назначает препараты надолго для успокоения и расслабления.
У нас же будут долго будут лечить массажем и физиотерапией, прежде чем будут назначены нужные препараты.
И тут вступает в действие русский менталитет - таблетки не пить, искать специалиста.
И если вот тут появиться заговор, который позволит решить проблему, то почему бы и нет. Когда мои пациенты, которые говорят, что вот вы, доктор, мне не помогли, а заговором меня вылечили, то я признав свою беспомощность, и не переубеждаю пациента. Всегда кроме онкологии.
Поэтому, повторюсь, заговаривайте, но уточняйте что, и не у пациента уточняйте, а по врачебному заключению. Есть диагноз, в нем нет онкологии, значит говорим о возможном неизвестном заболевании и заговариваем.
Начните действовать и сразу обнаружится, что это не всем помогает, нужен предварительный отбор и пошло-поехало до уровня медицины и врачебных действий.


----------



## ystos (12 Июл 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Душевное ощущение, вот и нашли определение вашим пониманиям. И хорошо, если вы душой ощущаете, что можете помочь людям с такими душевными ощущениями, так помогайте.
> Именно такие пациенты и занимают много времени у врачей, именно у таких пациентов обычная терапия неэффективна, именно с такими пациентами все время что- то происходит.
> К сожалению врачи не умеют работать с такими пациентами ( имхо), мы начинаем лечить спину, хотя надо воздействовать вербально-словесно, пять минут психотерапии-заговора и все прошло у пациента.
> Пациент, приходящий к неврологу с болью, может получить только соответствующее лечение, которому врач обучен. И если у нас это всем знакомый набор процедур, заграница пошла чуть дальше, она сразу назначает препараты надолго для успокоения и расслабления.
> ...


Снова вы усложняете--я умею отличить душевные ощущения-- от телесных.И когда вы ударили молотком по пальцу--к психотерапевту не пойдете.Психотропные препараты не действовали,медикаменты массажи не оказывали эффекта.Если бы это был единичный  случай со мной тогда еще можно, возразить но когда множество случаев--- то может стоит задуматся.

К тому же я вам пишу  - ни о психогенной причине заболевания-- а о вирусной(развитие вируса сухого рожистого воспаления) и именно развитие этого вируса и вызывает различные боли и расстройства,а вы мне о каком то самовнушении толкуете.

Хотя этот вирус имеет прямое отношение к появлению и психогенных расстройств.

Второе название  рожистого воспаления в русском языке --БЕШИХА--т.е производящая беспокойство,тревогу,психическую возбужденность.- и это  тоже имеет прямое отношение к такому заболеванию как - вегето- сосудистая дистония-- ВСД.   Еще один из медицинских диагнозов которые мене ставили медики--но который  незаметно исчез после лечения.А ведь у многих больных остеохондрозом есть еще и ВСД     и панические атаки ,и прочие расстройства.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Июл 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Второе название рожистого воспаления в русском языке --БЕШИХА--т.е производящая беспокойство,тревогу,психическую возбужденность.


 
Это вы конечно загнули))))))))))))))))
Это не второе название, это украинское название сетчастого лимфангоита)))))))))) никакого отношения к баспойству и психических нарушений не имеет вот ссылка. если не осилите украинский язык скажите мне я переведу))))))))))))))

http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Бешиха


----------



## ystos (12 Июл 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Это вы конечно загнули))))))))))))))))
> Это не второе название, это украинское название сетчастого лимфангоита)))))))))) никакого отношения к баспойству и психических нарушений не имеет вот ссылка. если не осилите украинский язык скажите мне я переведу))))))))))))))
> 
> http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Бешиха


А я имел в виду не медицинское описание--- а смысловое значение слова Бешиха.Ведь названия предметов имеют какое--то значение и смысл раз их так назвали.Я описываю его проявление по собственным ощущениям--довольно неприятная изматывающая боль,отнимающая душевные и физические силы. от этого и повышенная психическая возбудимость,раздражительность,приступы беспокойства.Думаю тот кто давал этому заболеванию название немного разбирался в значении слов.
Я вообще-то украинец  по национальности.и проживаю на Украине в Донецкой области так что переводить не надо.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Июл 2012)

У вас просто не указанно место дислокации, поэтому я предлагал перевод...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Июл 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> А я имел в виду не медицинское описание--- а смысловое значение слова Бешиха.


Смсловое?, вот пожалуйста
беши́ха

"шишка, опухоль, пузырь", южн., донск. (Миртов), также "рожа", южн. Из рум. bes̨ică "пузырь, прыщ"


----------



## ystos (12 Июл 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Смсловое?, вот пожалуйста
> беши́ха
> 
> "шишка, опухоль, пузырь", южн., донск. (Миртов), также "рожа", южн. Из рум. bes̨ică "пузырь, прыщ"


Может быть  пузырь если это касается  красной наружной рожи ,про внутренюю сухую рожу я бы не сказал что это пузырь или прыщ.К тому же толкований слова рожа -- десятки.Бешиха  тоже могла толковатся переводчиками  исходя из заболевания рожа--красная кожа.опухоль. Но по ощущения во время обострений бешихи --я бы сравнил состояние с с беспокойством ,бешенством.При сильном  нервном напряжении от боли  тело и мышцы  просто трясло.  так что такое название более  подходящее для описания  вызываемых симптомов.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Июл 2012)

Это касается точного происхождения слова, это румынское слово и его значение то какое есть. А то что вы этому слову выдумали свое собственнон значение, то это проблемы ваши и Задорнова, он так же слово "нора" отождествлял с отсутствием  Египетского бога Ра в доме крота.


----------



## ystos (13 Июл 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Это касается точного происхождения слова, это румынское слово и его значение то какое есть. А то что вы этому слову выдумали свое собственнон значение, то это проблемы ваши и Задорнова, он так же слово "нора" отождествлял с отсутствием Египетского бога Ра в доме крота.


Я не в курсе из румынского ли языка это слово произошло,в некоторых языках некоторые слова значат совсем другое что в русском.В словарях в основном пишут бешиха-рожа - воспаление кожи,красная кожа.. В латинском vesica-мочевой пузырь. от него произошло румынское бешиха--но у них то оно не обозначает заболевание рожа.
Я о том что некоторые названия удачно передают смысл.-особенно в русском языке.

Вот вы если услышите слово бешиха -- навряд ли подумаете о пузыре или" бутылке."Это как имена-клички--вот скажут -Плюшкин--и сразу мысли --скряга,жмот

Так я все о том диагнозе интересуюсь --какой бы вы диагноз поставили evevakinoy --в разделе боли и онемения в спине и конечностях(шейный отдел) -или это у нее психогенное.


----------



## Ольга . (14 Июл 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Так я все о том диагнозе интересуюсь --какой бы вы диагноз поставили evevakinoy --в разделе боли и онемения в спине и конечностях(шейный отдел) -или это у нее психогенное.


Прошу прощения, но Вы, Юстос, - не врач, и эта тема - не ординаторская, чтобы устраивать в ней консилиум,  ставить диагнозы пользователям и обсуждать их.


----------



## Xenie (14 Июл 2012)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Прошу прощения, но Вы, Юстос, - не врач, и эта тема - не ординаторская, чтобы устраивать в ней консилиум, ставить диагнозы пользователям и обсуждать их.


 
- Мед. образование есть!?
- Да! 8 сезонов "Доктора Хауса"


----------



## ystos (18 Июл 2012)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Прошу прощения, но Вы, Юстос, - не врач, и эта тема - не ординаторская, чтобы устраивать в ней консилиум, ставить диагнозы пользователям и обсуждать их.


Та какой там консилиум и чо тут секретничать то,больные пишут свои истории болезни,снимки,выписки из мед карточек.-- и диагнозы поставленные в разных клиниках--разве врачи местные могут чо то  добавить,если и те диагнозы не подтвердились--хотя бы у евывакиной.И какой консилиум если все ответы сводятся-ищите врача,личный  прием и осмотр---хотя что там можно заметить при личном приеме --те же снимки,анализы,диагнозы.---думаю если тут за компом в спокойной обстановке врач не знает какой диагноз--то что там на личном приеме может прояснится.-ну пошлют еще на  МРТ или анализы дополнительные,или предположат  какой нибудь синдром--смотря от того какая специализация у врача.по сходным симптомам.Так это можно и самому в интернете себе  диагноз поставить по симптомам


----------



## ystos (18 Июл 2012)

И  при чем тут мед -образование--разве мало малосведущих врачей,еще  и неизвестно как учился и за шо получил диплом -тот или иной врач в институте .Я  по своей специальности могу сказать что-- специалистов  знающих мало,и те не  во всех случаях  компетентны по своей специальности. не смотря на оконченые ВУЗы и дипломы.


По сути --  не ясно от чего такое неприятие   описанного мною заболевания---какие--то насмешки,упреки в специализации,"родословной"и прочим познаниям  - проще было бы  предложить  какому нибудь больному  пролечится от сухого рожистого воспаления---а затем уже строить выводы и обвинения по результатам  лечения.

А так это ложные и некомпетентные обвинения в том---- в чом они сами некомпетентны.


----------



## Немос (24 Июл 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> И при чем тут мед -образование--разве мало малосведущих врачей,еще и неизвестно как учился и за шо получил диплом -тот или иной врач в институте .Я по своей специальности могу сказать что-- специалистов знающих мало,и те не во всех случаях компетентны по своей специальности. не смотря на оконченые ВУЗы и дипломы.
> 
> 
> По сути -- не ясно от чего такое неприятие описанного мною заболевания---какие--то насмешки,упреки в специализации,"родословной"и прочим познаниям - проще было бы предложить какому нибудь больному пролечится от сухого рожистого воспаления---а затем уже строить выводы и обвинения по результатам лечения.
> ...


А если Сусанин возглавил движение очень давно, то и зайти можно далеко, да и не в ту сторону...


----------



## ystos (24 Июл 2012)

Немос написал(а):


> А если Сусанин возглавил движение очень давно, то и зайти можно далеко, да и не в ту сторону...


Ну так я недавно занялся этим вопросом--а что вы имеете против  наработок по этому заболеванию прошлых поколений--может ты плюеш в свой колодец --и по твоему выходит что предыдущие поколения жили зря --а ты один такой "вумненький"выискался---ну так и попробуй избавить себя сам  или кого либо от  его заболевания.

Я тоже поначалу сомневался в   таком заболевании -но со временем  многое прояснилось -по мере  исчезновения болей---чем дальше в лес тем больше дров.

Странно  что  больные с такой дотошностью хотят разобратся в диагнозах остеохондроз,синдромах различных артерий и прочем (которые никак не обясняют их болей) и в то же время -о заболевание от которого и происходят  подобные боли-у них вызывает насмешки.--а где же желание разобратся и подумать ---или ваш лексикон дальше не идет кроме как -сусанин,письяк,Доктор хаус,красной шапочке. и прочим характеристикам.


----------



## Немос (24 Июл 2012)

Из выше перечисленного употребил только "Сусанин". К Вам "Сусанин" ни как не относится.


----------



## ystos (24 Июл 2012)

Немос написал(а):


> Из выше перечисленного употребил только "Сусанин". К Вам "Сусанин" ни как не относится.


А к чему ты его относиш--обоснуй.К тому же Сусанин--дорогу то из болота знал-но не хотел французам  рассказывать.


----------



## ystos (1 Авг 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> Нет и не будет!!!


Xenie---почитал я вашу тему по поводу ваших симптомов--вот к примеру на что обратил внимание -проблемы симптомы начались -лет 8-9 назад,на сегодняшнее время сильное обострение(Сухое рожистое воспаление -тоже развивается до серьезного осложнения от 1до 10 лет в зависимости от организма и места расположения очага с периодической активизацией и ремиссиями)Жгучая грызущая .тянущая боль--и я описывал такую от рожи.Долго держалась температура --в некоторых случаях при рожистом воспалении --повышенная температура .Вегетативные кризы---у меня были вегетативные кризы ВСД-и это тоже от рож.воспаления.
Косвенные улики --это то что пациенты вам рассказывали о красной тряпке и лечении рожи,а так же то что вы зашли в мою тему--можно рассматривать как намек-подсказку в каком направлении искать ваш диагноз.
Ну а так же появление различных болей в других   отдаленых от очага участках тела--к примеру голове.

По моим предположениям--расположение очага сухого рожистого воспаления в области позвонков,спины --вызывает нарушения и изменения в тканях,межпозвоночных дисках--что может и вызывать те же протрузии,грыжи. и прочее.


----------



## Xenie (1 Авг 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> По моим предположениям--расположение очага сухого рожистого воспаления в области позвонков,спины --вызывает нарушения и изменения в тканях,межпозвоночных дисках--что может и вызывать те же протрузии,грыжи. и прочее.


 
Удалю все позвонки!!! И болеть нечему будет!!!!


----------



## ystos (1 Авг 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> Удалю все позвонки!!! И болеть нечему будет!!!!


Так собственно болят не позвонки а пораженные ткани--смотря где очаг расположен.Не будет позвонков--болит мышечная ткань.кожа


----------



## Xenie (1 Авг 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Не будет позвонков--болит мышечная ткань.кожа


 
И это тогда удалим!!!


----------



## ystos (1 Авг 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> И это тогда удалим!!!


 
Ну вы бы кандидатскую по хирургии писали бы---- с такими удалениями-а чо останется---голова професора Доуэля-может читали такое.


----------



## Xenie (1 Авг 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Ну вы бы кандидатскую по хирургии писали бы


 
Зачем!??? 


ystos написал(а):


> голова професора Доуэля


 
Тоже не плохой вариант! Зато ничего болеть не будет


----------



## ystos (1 Авг 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> Зачем!???
> 
> 
> Тоже не плохой вариант! Зато ничего болеть не будет


Как то странно выходит -Бог сотворил такой сложный организм в  человеческом образе -- тогда и устранение болей должно быть ему извесно как и их причины.
Вообще-то до сих пор не ясно какие боли  сопровождают  выпячивание диска, грыжу--одни совершенно безболезненно ходят и с солидными грыжами дисков -у других даже протрузии вызывают сильные боли и онемения.-- вот и думай чо там может болеть.


----------



## дрон43 (1 Авг 2012)

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5942/ вам бы почитать вот это для начала, а потом тут про хз что рассказывать.


----------



## Gala_Il (2 Авг 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> с такими удалениями-а чо останется---голова професора Доуэля-может читали такое.





Xenie написал(а):


> Тоже не плохой вариант! Зато ничего болеть не будет


Не-а , не вариант - а головная боль? Придётся не останавливаться и иссекать до конца .


----------



## ystos (2 Авг 2012)

дрон43 написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5942/ вам бы почитать вот это для начала,а потом тут про хз что рассказывать.


Почитал немного--не ясно --там же написано что по одним источникам выпирание диска -может создавать боль -по другим источникам --там места хватит для нервного корешка чтобы не болеть.
То же и с заболеваемостью--пишут про сидячую работу--и связь этого с остеохондрозом,протрузиями.--но по сообщениям на форуме ХЗ--болеют --от клерков,водителей,строителей,спортсменов,йогов,инструкторов по фитнесу,моряков и прочих  специальностях и образу жизни--так что связи в этом не нахожу---просто у тех кто сидит за компом клерки , больше времени  чо нибудь писать в интернете и на форуме,во вторых активная работа отвлекает от болей , а сидячая наоборот зацикливает на ощущениях-вот и больше жалуются.
К тому же почему этих заболеваний-- нет у других товарищей с теми же условиями труда и подвижности никто не обьясняет.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Авг 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Сусанин--дорогу то из болота знал-но не хотел французам рассказывать.


 
полякам...
Наполеон это позже)))


----------



## ystos (1 Окт 2012)

новое описание этого заболевания в файле.


----------



## ystos (26 Фев 2014)

Вот интересная книга о болях в спине, де сами медики подвергают сомнению болевые симптомы при тех же грыжах, остеохондрозе.

Жарков.  "Поясничные боли".


----------



## doc (26 Фев 2014)

Очень хорошая книга! Советую для ознакомления. Кругозор расширяет.


----------

